

Bring Time Tracking Into Your Application - spencerfry
http://www.getharvest.com/blog/2012/11/the-harvest-platform-bring-time-tracking-into-your-application/
Just saw this released, looks like a great way to do an integration. Has anyone given it a try yet? I'm a recently converted dev (1 year in the making) and Harvest has been a tool I've been relying on a lot this year.
======
bdunn
Can't wait to look into this. Planscope (<https://planscope.io>) has been
syncing time with Harvest for a while, first with the Harvest Javascript SDK
and now everything occurs server-to-server via their API. This latter approach
has actually worked out well - because we integrate with other invoicing tools
(Freshbooks, FreeAgent, Freckle, Toggl) having a consistent experience for the
end user has been a must.

One thing that isn't immediately clear is whether the Harvest Platform will
report back with an event when a timer is stopped from _within_ Harvest. This
routinely trips up customers, as Harvest doesn't have webhooks currently.

Regardless, CONGRATS on getting this out the door. This is going to be a huge
value add for your customers.

------
masnick
This looks awesome. It's amazing to be able to add this kind of functionality
to your application with just a few lines of JS.

<https://www.intercom.io/> is another example of really great functionality
with just a few lines of JS (in this case, user-level analytics and
support/communication in your app).

~~~
spencerfry
I agree. I've become a huge user of Intercom. Great app.

